# NYC Gatherings: Diners Wanted.



## Dream Burls

There must be a number of KKF members who are chefs in NYC and a lot more members who want to get together over one of your dinners. How about a quarterly dinner where us NYers get together at opne of your restaurants. It would be a great way for us to get to know each other and sample your respective fares. I've been at Son's place on 14th Street but I'd bet there are a number of other chefs and members out there who might be interested in this. If you are you can post here or PM me and I'll try to put something together to start the ball rolling. Maybe we could shoot for September as a start. Just let us know if you're interested in hosting, participating or both. Thanks.


----------



## Mrmnms

I'd like an opportunity to support and meet forums members. Is there a list of places with our members involved?


----------



## Dream Burls

Mrmnms said:


> I'd like an opportunity to support and meet forums members. Is there a list of places with our members involved?



Not that I'm aware of, but if anyone has ever compiled one it would be great to have. Absent that, as members respond to this thread I'll put a list together for reference.


----------



## brianh

Home cook 20 minutes outside of manhattan that likes this idea, at least.


----------



## ThEoRy

Now that I'm out in the public sector, in the fall we could do something.


----------



## JBroida

did you get a new job?


----------



## ThEoRy

:eyebrow:


----------



## sachem allison

ThEoRy said:


> :eyebrow:



My sister restuarant is looking for a new chef


----------



## JBroida

did i misread your previous comment? sorry... it was a long day and i've got jury duty tomorrow


----------



## Iceman91

I would be interested in participating.


----------



## Dream Burls

Iceman91 said:


> I would be interested in participating.


Would you really come in from Detroit for this?


----------



## ThEoRy

JBroida said:


> did i misread your previous comment? sorry... it was a long day and i've got jury duty tomorrow



No, I'm at a new place. Details soon.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

I'm in NYC and would be very interested. Currently a Chef in Hell's Kitchen.


----------



## mzer

JBroida said:


> did i misread your previous comment? sorry... it was a long day and i've got jury duty tomorrow



Last time I had jury duty I had to watch two people with very dirty feet have [email protected] sex on the screen of the courtroom along with 11 other very uncomfortable jurors (not kidding.) Hope yours was better.


----------



## Dream Burls

AnxiousCowboy said:


> I'm in NYC and would be very interested. Currently a Chef in Hell's Kitchen.



I think we got some more chefs to participate we might get more diners. Anyway, it's a start. Thanks.


----------



## Iceman91

Dream Burls said:


> Would you really come in from Detroit for this?



I guess i should update my profile. I moved to NYC a few months ago for a job!


----------



## sachem allison

I'm always open but, I'll be dropping off the planet next month for a bit.


----------



## tkern

sachem allison said:


> I'm always open but, I'll be dropping off the planet next month for a bit.



Krypton calling you home?


----------



## mattrud

I could take part in something or other


----------



## bprescot

Always willing to eat good food. We're just beginning to emerge from our new-job-first-time-house-buying-mortgages-suck-why-is-my-roof-leaking-fixing-this-sh!t-costs-HOW-MUCH?!-What-do-you-mean-you-found-more-crap-wrong-sell-a-kidney-to-pay-for-it stupor. 

A night out would be awesome, especially if it also helps support a member's restaurant. And I'll be honest, the chance to find a restaurant that isn't simply the living embodiment of the whole "Fat-is-Flavor" bull-crap and actually remembers to create some balanced friggin' dishes instead of just drenching food in butter and oil would be VERY welcome. How the crap so many restaurants in this city can be so well regarded and yet seem only to serve up fat and salt blows my brain-pan.


----------



## Dream Burls

bprescot said:


> Always willing to eat good food. We're just beginning to emerge from our new-job-first-time-house-buying-mortgages-suck-why-is-my-roof-leaking-fixing-this-sh!t-costs-HOW-MUCH?!-What-do-you-mean-you-found-more-crap-wrong-sell-a-kidney-to-pay-for-it stupor.
> 
> A night out would be awesome, especially if it also helps support a member's restaurant. And I'll be honest, the chance to find a restaurant that isn't simply the living embodiment of the whole "Fat-is-Flavor" bull-crap and actually remembers to create some balanced friggin' dishes instead of just drenching food in butter and oil would be VERY welcome. How the crap so many restaurants in this city can be so well regarded and yet seem only to serve up fat and salt blows my brain-pan.


 But tell us how you really feel. 

Thanks to all who have responded to this. I think we need a chef or two to offer to be our first hosts. Any takers?


----------



## Fran Rendina

I would love to go into NYC with you all, I live. Part time in ny Putnam county


----------



## bprescot

Dream Burls said:


> But tell us how you really feel.



Sorry about that. The wife and I had decided to take a night off from home repair and splurge at a Zagat adored, Yelp adored restaurant costing a non-trivial sum (though not that bad for NYC, I suppose) only to be incredibly disappointed. It was like restaurant week all over again. I apologize for not leaving the cantankerousness at the door. Or log-in, or whatever. Not usually a whiny piss-ant but I guess we all have our days...


----------



## Dream Burls

That's for sure, we all have our days.

I can't seem to get any of our NYC chefs to be the first host. Of course we'd all pay our own way, but we just need a chef to host the gathering at their restaurant. Any takers?


----------



## sachem allison

Sorry, this is just an odd time of year for restaurants in NYC. Chefs are trying to get guys covered for vacations while it is still slow. Menus are starting to get changed for fall and parties are starting to get booked heavily. We short handed and busy at the same time. Never a good combo. I could host it here on a Thursday. The rest of the week kinda sucks for me.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I am in. Interested meeting new members and seriously considering trading work for lessons (cooking lessons that is)

M


----------

